
Can a toy car bring robotics out of the research lab and into the living room? - ghosh
http://pandodaily.com/2013/10/16/anki-drive-can-a-toy-car-bring-robotics-out-of-the-research-lab-and-into-the-living-room/
======
pirho
[http://mindstorms.lego.com](http://mindstorms.lego.com)

